# Francesca Fialdini @ In Viaggio Con Lei 05.08.18 Updates



## tvsee (7 Aug. 2018)

Francesca Fialdini @ In Viaggio Con Lei 05.08.18



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: francesca fialdini[01]@InViaggioConLei05.08.18TvSee.avi
File Size: 13.4 Mb
Resolution: 928X522
Duration: 0:35 Min
Video Codec: XviD
Audio Codec: MPEG-1 Layer 3 (Mp3) 

Download: DEPOSITFILE


----------



## tvsee (13 Aug. 2018)

*AW: Francesca Fialdini @ In Viaggio Con Lei 05.08.18*

Francesca Fialdini @ In Viaggio Con Lei 12.08.18



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: francesca fialdini[02]@InViaggioConLei12.08.18TvSee.avi
File Size: 23.1 Mb
Resolution: 928X522
Duration: 0:56 Min
Video Codec: XviD
Audio Codec: MPEG-1 Layer 3 (Mp3) 

Download: DEPOSITFILE


----------



## tvsee (29 Dez. 2019)

*AW: Francesca Fialdini @ In Viaggio Con Lei 05.08.18*

Francesca Fialdini @ Da Noi... A Ruota Libera 29.12.19



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: francesca fialdini[01]@Da Noi...ARuotaLibera29.12.19TvSee.avi
File Size: 22.9 Mb
Resolution: 1024X576
Duration: 1:08 Min
Video Codec: XviD
Audio Codec: MPEG-1 Layer 3 (Mp3)

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## Punisher (30 Dez. 2019)

*AW: Francesca Fialdini @ In Viaggio Con Lei 05.08.18*

danke danke danke


----------



## tvsee (27 Jan. 2020)

*AW: Francesca Fialdini @ In Viaggio Con Lei 05.08.18*

Francesca Fialdini @ Da Noi... A Ruota Libera 26.01.20



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: francesca fialdini[01]@Da Noi...ARuotaLibera26.01.20TvSee.avi
File Size: 20.8 Mb
Resolution: 1024X576
Duration: 0:53 Min
Video Codec: XviD
Audio Codec: MPEG-1 Layer 3 (Mp3)

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (8 März 2020)

*AW: Francesca Fialdini @ In Viaggio Con Lei 05.08.18*

Francesca Fialdini @ Da Noi... A Ruota Libera 08.03.20



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name:francesca fialdini[01]@Da Noi...ARuotaLibera08.03.20TvSee.avi
File Size: 11.4 Mb
Resolution: 1024X576
Duration: 0:29 Min
Video Codec: XviD
Audio Codec: MPEG-1 Layer 3 (Mp3)

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (4 Mai 2020)

*AW: Francesca Fialdini @ In Viaggio Con Lei 05.08.18*

Francesca Fialdini @ Da Noi... A Ruota Libera 03.05.20








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: francesca fialdini[01]@Da Noi...ARuotaLibera03.05.20TvSee.avi
File Size: 70.9 Mb
Resolution: 1280X720
Duration: 2:24 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (22 Nov. 2020)

*AW: Francesca Fialdini @ In Viaggio Con Lei 05.08.18*

Francesca Fialdini @ Da Noi... A Ruota Libera 22.11.20








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: francesca fialdini[01]@Da Noi...ARuotaLibera22.11.20TvSee.avi
File Size: 42 Mb
Resolution: 1280X720
Duration: 1:38 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (20 Dez. 2020)

*AW: Francesca Fialdini @ In Viaggio Con Lei 05.08.18*

Francesca Fialdini @ Da Noi... A Ruota Libera 20.12.20








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: francesca fialdini[01]@Da Noi...ARuotaLibera20.12.20TvSee
File Size: 68.6 Mb
Resolution: 1280X720
Duration: 2:24 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (3 Jan. 2021)

*AW: Francesca Fialdini @ In Viaggio Con Lei 05.08.18*

Francesca Fialdini @ Da Noi... A Ruota Libera 03.01.21








 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: francesca fialdini[02]@Da Noi...ARuotaLibera03.01.21TvSee.MP4
File Size: 10.9 Mb
Resolution: 1280X720
Duration: 0:26 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (3 Jan. 2021)

*AW: Francesca Fialdini @ In Viaggio Con Lei 05.08.18*

Francesca Fialdini @ Da Noi... A Ruota Libera 03.01.21








 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: francesca fialdini[02]@Da Noi...ARuotaLibera03.01.21TvSee.MP4
File Size: 10.9 Mb
Resolution: 1280X720
Duration: 0:26 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (25 Jan. 2021)

*AW: Francesca Fialdini @ In Viaggio Con Lei 05.08.18*

Francesca Fialdini @ Da Noi... A Ruota Libera 24.01.21



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: francesca fialdini[03]@Da Noi...ARuotaLibera24.01.21TvSee.avi
File Size: 20.8 Mb
Resolution: 1024x576
Duration: 0:54 Min
Video Codec: XviD
Audio Codec: MPEG-1 Layer 3 (Mp3) 

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (10 Okt. 2021)

Francesca Fialdini - Bianca Guaccero @ Da Noi... A Ruota Libera 10.10.21








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: francesca fialdini-Bianca guaccero [01]@Da Noi...ARuotaLibera10.10.21TvSee
File Size: 64.3 Mb
Resolution: 1920x1080
Duration: 1:00 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC 

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (21 Nov. 2021)

Francesca Fialdini @ Da Noi... A Ruota Libera 21.11.21








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: francesca fialdini [01]@Da Noi...ARuotaLibera21.11.21TvSee
File Size: 203 Mb
Resolution: 1920x1080
Duration: 3:14. Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC 

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (28 Nov. 2021)

Francesca Fialdini - Maria Chiara Giannetta @ Da Noi... A Ruota Libera - Domenica In 28.11.21








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: francesca fialdini-maria chiara giannetta [01]@Da Noi...ARuotaLibera-DomenicaIn28.11.21TvSee.MP4
File Size: 76.3 Mb
Resolution: 1920X1080
Duration: 1:09 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (26 Dez. 2021)

Francesca Fialdini @ Da Noi... A Ruota Libera 26.12.21








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: francesca fialdini [01]@Da Noi...ARuotaLibera26.12.21TvSee.MP4
File Size: 137 Mb
Resolution: 1920X1080
Duration: 2:05. Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (2 Jan. 2022)

Francesca Fialdini @ Da Noi... A Ruota Libera 02.01.22








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: francesca fialdini [02]@Da Noi...ARuotaLibera02.01.22TvSee.MP4
File Size: 114 Mb
Resolution: 1920X1080
Duration: 1:43 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (26 Sep. 2022)

Francesca Fialdini @ Da Noi... A Ruota Libera 25.09.22








 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: francesca fialdini [01]@Da Noi...ARuotaLibera25.09.22TvSee.MP4
File Size: 47.4 Mb
Resolution: 1920X1080
Duration: 0:45 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (30 Nov. 2022)

Francesca Fialdini @ Da Noi... A Ruota Libera 30.10.22








 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: francesca fialdini [01]@Da Noi...ARuotaLibera30.10.22TvSee.MP4
File Size: 43.7 Mb
Resolution: 1920X1080
Duration: 0:42 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: KEEP2SHARE


----------



## tvsee (25 Dez. 2022)

Francesca Fialdini @ Da Noi... A Ruota Libera 25.12.22








 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: francesca fialdini [02]@Da Noi...ARuotaLibera25.12.22TvSee.MP4
File Size: 25.9 Mb
Resolution: 1920X1080
Duration: 0:24 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: KEEP2SHARE


----------

